# Highest Priced Classical Music Artists on Vinyl?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just noticing that some albums are very high priced and I think knowing why may help us appreciate music better. Nothing crass about it! 

:lol:

Two I have discovered so far are: 

Leonid Kogan 
and
GEORGE SZELL 

I've heard string players can be collectible, older pressings, early stereo, and then of course there are some limited editions like this:

SCHNEEBERGER BACH SONATAS & PARTITAS JECKLIN SWISS 3 LP BOX AUDIOPHILE LIM 300


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mint old vinyl from Decca / DG goes are for sale at $1000.
Collectors paying almost anything.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Items can be stuck on selling lists for a very long time though.

Violinists tend to be more expensive than other soloists.

Enescu in Bach Sonatas & Partitas 3LP £ 1199 last year 
http://www.popsike.com/ENESCU-Plays...LP-Box-Continental-1950-USA/261925079673.html

Szigeti ditto Bach is also expensive, for example
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262308910570

I sold a near-mint set myself for £ 440 to a collector in Japan - that price was below average.


----------

